
Resurrecting a Dragon - tvdvd
https://source.opennews.org/articles/resurrecting-dragon/
======
throwaway91111
Here not be dragons. :(

------
iandanforth
More descriptive title: Making a 3D reconstruction of a very well preserved
nodosaur fossil for National Geographic.

~~~
mechnesium
It was very misleading. I eagerly clicked on the article expecting genetic
research... cloning a dinosaur using a common ancestor or something.

~~~
Zyst
Why is this down voted?

I was gonna give the article a skip then I thought "What if they actually
engineered a dinosaur into existence", felt I had to click it just in case.

Instead I got an, albeit interesting, article about 3D.

